# swords?



## writeshiek33 (Jan 12, 2015)

ok i have a dilemma of sorts not sure what sort sword to give my protagonist in my wip it is modern urban fantasy but this sword is ancient and is her curse. there many cultures out there regarding swords but what type?  it need to ancient and elegant at the same time as i said before  there many types to choose i am leaning either latin or arabic naming for the sword in question. this stupid little is the current roadblock in my writing sigh.


----------



## thecoldembrace (Jan 12, 2015)

You are looking for an elegant blade? Do you want it to focus on stabbing or slashing? For eastern swords I generally drift toward the scimitar, the shamshir or the talwar. They just have the elegant grace to their form that I've always found attractive.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jan 12, 2015)

it should be able do both depending on the situation


----------



## Brightfyre (Jan 12, 2015)

I have always found the kopis or falcata to be an elegant and pleasing sword to look at.


----------



## thecoldembrace (Jan 12, 2015)

Brightfyre said:


> I have always found the kopis or falcata to be an elegant and pleasing sword to look at.



Those are also pretty elegant blades. Nice catch Brightfyre!


-Cold


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 13, 2015)

Just don't use a katana (unless you're sure you want to). Otherwise, the first three thoughts your readers will have are "oh, another guy picking _that_."


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going to give you something a little different--description.  So I use rapiers.  But they come in different shapes and sizes.  The thing is, I found a blade I really liked--it belonged to a friend who lent it to me for a day.  And now I want one.  When holding a sword, even before using it, you notice things.  The grip.  Is ti too skinny, too long, uncomfortable wrapped wire that's seen better days, smooth wood, etc.  There's the "hardware" is ti a polished cup, graceful swept hilt with curved quillons, a heavy cage of a mortuary hilt?  And then there's the blade itself.  Now, I have a schlager blade, which is about 3/4" thick and pretty sturdy but still flexible.  It isn't terrible, but I need heavier hardware for that heavier blade, because it isn't easy to control.  My friend's sword had slightly heavier hilt than mine, I can't remember exactly, but it was a version of swept hilt.  Anyways, her blade was tapered and near the hilt, it was about 1 1/2" and it was 1/2" at the tip.  I. Loved. It.  But they stopped making that blade about 15 years ago, so you can't order more.  I'd have to hire someone to manufacture one for me and I'm sure I can't afford that right now. 

Anyways, my point is you can make a sword different slightly and create a really unique weapon.  The best way to get the sword itself across to the reader won't be in repeating its name, but showing how its features affect the one who wields it.  I hope my notes give you some stuff to consider.


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 13, 2015)

Caged Maiden is exactly right. Take an existing sword, make some modifications, and call it your own. Give it a special name if you wish, but the key is what you choose to describe and the effect it has. In fact, you can even reverse the process: start with the effect you want and then invent a sword to fit it. Using a real-world name (such as katana or broadsword) might actually distract from the effect you want.

Another thing to keep in mind, and this applies to all sorts of fantasy objects: while the object calls up certain associations in your own mind, it might have quite a different effect in the mind of your reader. This applies to roses as much as to rapiers. You can't really control that, but you never want to assume that by the mere use of a word you guarantee the effect on your reader.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 14, 2015)

skip.knox said:


> Caged Maiden is exactly right. Take an existing sword, make some modifications, and call it your own. Give it a special name if you wish, but the key is what you choose to describe and the effect it has. In fact, you can even reverse the process: start with the effect you want and then invent a sword to fit it. Using a real-world name (such as katana or broadsword) might actually distract from the effect you want.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind, and this applies to all sorts of fantasy objects: while the object calls up certain associations in your own mind, it might have quite a different effect in the mind of your reader. This applies to roses as much as to rapiers. You can't really control that, but you never want to assume that by the mere use of a word you guarantee the effect on your reader.



It's a great standard for _planning_ your writing too. If you're into swords, roses, or anything else you can give that kind of loving description to, it's a good bet they should be part of your stories. (And when you talk and write about your writing too; help readers recognize this is going to be one of your strengths.)

And, it's good for thinking out description in general, and its balance in your writing. If you can bring a sword to life and learn to see other things the same way, you might be a high-description writer, with all that means about rich (but not too slow) pacing and only so much room for plot twists. Or if you don't want to give nearly so much detail to other things, you can limit most of your description but keep using the right words to be sure you do that sword justice as things go.

There's nothing like finding what we love to get us writing. And there's nothing like _recognizing_ it to work out the style that we can stay with.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jan 18, 2015)

Is the character using the sword as a weapon or is it ceremonial? If it is used, the type of sword is dependant upon the type of defense they will be going against. The katana is the most elegant sword. It is designed to slice not chop or hack. The draw back is that is has a hard time with chain mail. This is similar for other curved swords made to slice. I have always been fond of obsidian swords but they cannot be repaired and some are designed to break off small pieces and leave them in the opponent. Another option is to create your own type of metal and have the sword come from that. If it is the only one of its kind then it could have properties that are better or worse than other metals and swords.

If the sword is only for display then perhaps take a generic blade and alter it in a cosmetic way regardless of how functional it might be. Then give a name that would have meaning in your world. I would also put much of the emphasis on the curse aspect =, because this is what separates your character having the sword instead of someone else. Hope this sparks a few ideas.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jan 20, 2015)

this sword is part of my main character and tries  comes out  from her whenever the fae are around it is part of unfinished spell and curse


----------

